# Someone who wants to pickup an machnine in London and are willing to



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 29, 2016)

What do you mean? You have one to get rid of?


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

He wanted someone to pickup a machine in London. I believe he got it shipped eventually and is currently restoring it.

@3aan, maybe you can put a link to the restoration progress here so that next time people might help seeing what you can do?


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Er staat hier al een draadje naar die Gaggia Orione!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=32366


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

martinierius said:


> He wanted someone to pickup a machine in London. I believe he got it shipped eventually and is currently restoring it.
> 
> @3aan, maybe you can put a link to the restoration progress here so that next time people might help seeing what you can do?


Next time I will take the same routing! It's pricey but save transportation.


----------

